# It's the last night I'll see her



## superseal

Here's a shot of the end caps I made years ago for added protection - little clear silicone around the perimeter and I just 3/16" rivet them on. 

Practical and pretty at the same time so I can beat the crap out of them :laughing:


----------



## Mr Latone

Nice rehab on the rack and boxes !!

Should have figured you would put as much effort into those as I see you put into your work. :thumbsup:


After you stripped down the dodge, I'll bet you noticed the ol' girl had a bit more zip in her. Every time I completely empty my truck I am amazed at the pep it has with no load.


----------



## superseal

Mr Latone said:


> Nice rehab on the rack and boxes !!
> 
> Should have figured you would put as much effort into those as I see you put into your work. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> After you stripped down the dodge, I'll bet you noticed the ol' girl had a bit more zip in her. Every time I completely empty my truck I am amazed at the pep it has with no load.


Your not kidding!,...her rear end came up a bit too :laughing:

I actually liked the lower ride with the dodge that year- easy to get in and out. Even with the 4x2, the Fords sit higher and make you work harder getting on and off the thing. 

No matter, I'll get use to it sooner or later and in the meantime, I'll keep loading her up :thumbup:


----------



## superseal

Trying to serve my clients with a half ass truck is driving me nuts,...I gotta get this thing done. It's about as fun as watching paint dry whilst trying to put her together. 

Got my vents shades on earlier today just when the UPS man showed up delivering the running boards I ordered last week. Nothing fancy, just a step up to help these old bones navigate the interior better.
Earlier tonight, a friend swung by for a beer and helped dry fit the one boxes I finished. I'm pretty happy with the look,... Same as it ever was is exactly what I'm lookin' for 

Happy Thanksgiving you turkey lovers :thumbup:


----------



## superseal

Didn't do much today being turkey day it is and i had to visit my in-law in the hospital. Poor guy is not doing too well and the doctors are still trying to figure out what is wrong. Intense stomach pains brought him in a couple days ago so heavy pain meds are being consumed. I hope the news comes back as treatable and not the big C word as were thinkin'.

Hang in there Ronald, were all pulling for ya!

Did manage to install the running boards this morning before I went over to the hospital so that's one less thing to do. Here's a shot of those installed. I'll throw in a couple extras since I'm workin' in the daylight this time :thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze

Truck is looking sweet Super!!


----------



## Diamond D.

I notice you don't have a pollution sticker, I can't believe Delaware County is exempt.

I thought 350 and up were exempt.
I know weights have been going up over the years, what's the GVW on that 250?
What do you estimate your payload to be?

While we are on that subject, what was the Ram?
I was always curious, what with the extend-a-cab and all your gear, the loaded sideboxes and a half a yard or more of concrete...

No DOT presence down there?

D.

BTW, lookin' good, so far.
I like the running boards, old school, where'd ya find 'em?


----------



## superseal

Diamond D. said:


> I notice you don't have a pollution sticker, I can't believe Delaware County is exempt.
> 
> I thought 350 and up were exempt.
> I know weights have been going up over the years, what's the GVW on that 250?
> What do you estimate your payload to be?
> 
> While we are on that subject, what was the Ram?
> I was always curious, what with the extend-a-cab and all your gear, the loaded sideboxes and a half a yard or more of concrete...
> 
> No DOT presence down there?
> 
> D.
> 
> BTW, lookin' good, so far.
> I like the running boards, old school, where'd ya find 'em?


Happy Thanksgiving D,...No sticker now above 9K I was told,...96 Ram was 2500HD 4x2 8800gvw with 3860lbs payload if I remember right - Ford 250 4 x 2 is 10,000 gvw. and 3900lbs. payload. I'm classing at 3 again and never got pinged by DOT in 30 years. I probably shouldn't have said that as there all over the place down these parts too. 

Part of the reason I don't use 4x4 is I use most if not all that payload on occasion :whistling I figure with equipment installed, I run at empty at 1K payload, leaves me almost 3k in tools, materials and human counterparts. 

Heck, I've seen guys do what I do with 150's and drag bumpers up the road - DOT would have blast hanging out in front of our local concrete plant :laughing:

BTW...runningboardworld.com had them - called them "oem style" from Ionic and listed @$259.00


----------



## Diamond D.

superseal said:


> Happy Thanksgiving D,...No sticker now above 9K I was told,...
> Back at ya, OK, used to be, I believe 8500#
> 
> - Ford 250 4 x 2 is 10,000 gvw. and 3900lbs. payload.
> Wow, my '04 SRW 350 is only 9900#, like I said, weights have been going up, it's a feud to see who has the highest payload
> 
> I'm classing at 3 again What is that, 8800#, 9000#?and never got pinged by DOT in 30 years. Good luck!I probably shouldn't have said that as there all over the place down these parts too.
> 
> Part of the reason I don't use 4x4 is I use most if not all that payload on occasion :whistling I figure with equipment installed, I run at empty at 1K payload, leaves me almost 3k in tools, materials and human counterparts.
> I hear ya. I use the 4X4 often, so that wasn't an option, so I went with the regular cab since I never knew any different, I kinda regret that a little bit now, if there is a next time there will be some serious considerations. Anyway, as a pick-up with 2 guys my tare was 6400#, after I swopped out my old utility, loaded with tools and myself only, I come in at 8100#, doesn't leave much room for material. It's one thing if I load by hand, as long as I keep her level, I'm not too worried, but it's getting extremely hard to leave the scale house without them checking your cards.
> 
> Heck, I've seen guys do what I do with 150's and drag bumpers up the road Yes they are crazy dangerous.- DOT would have blast hanging out in front of our local concrete plant :laughing:
> 
> BTW...runningboardworld.com had them - called them "oem style" from Ionic and listed @$259.00


^Thanks, my seat and bones appreciate that.

D.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

The boxes are looking like new. 

Every consider putting some lights in them?


----------



## superseal

Since I only dry fit one of the boxes last night, I needed to confirm location would line up with the inner walls I'll be constructing inside the bed. Just need to plumb up from the wheel well and I can start mounting. All the hardware is stainless including rubber backed washers to ensure a leak proof install. 

Once the box is installed, I normally cut cardboard to fit the bottom of the box to quiet things down,...this time I went as far as cardboard with additional rubber runner I picked up at the big box for $16.00

Dang boxes do look brand new :blink:


----------



## superseal

Here's a slightly better shot of the rubber mat I got on the cheap :whistling Might even run some on the back wall of the box where I chuck a lot of my hand tools and such.


----------



## CarrPainting

Remember many of the factory goodies, such as fog lights, can be had very reasonably on ebay.


----------



## superseal

CarrPainting said:


> Remember many of the factory goodies, such as fog lights, can be had very reasonably on ebay.


Ah yes, so many options, so few bucks :laughing:

Just have to pace myself I guess


----------



## superseal

Spend the weekend gettin' the other box together and it was a little worse for wear than the other. 

I sat the boxes down on foam weather strip when I installed them on the dodge and it ended up actually just trapping water which allowed corrosion to fester. I also found a lot of loose paint under the diamond plate covers which haven't seen daylight in a long time.

No matter, a lil' bondo fiber here and there, some grinding and sanding and I'm on my way. 

Anybody remember all the stupid stickers townships provided for their license holders - glad I don't have to do that anymore with the new state deal :clap:


----------



## superseal

Powder coat is a mother humper to remove or smooth out if your attacking it with a grinder or low grit paper. 

Lots of elbow grease needed for this one


----------



## superseal

Had to run out real quick during my posting session so let me continue,...No different from the last box, after the paint is dry, I applied Rust-Oleum bed-liner in a can to complete top, bottom and sides of boxes.

Although I'd never trust this stuff for the bed of a truck, it is a nice product for this particular application.


----------



## superseal

Been driving around lookin' lopsided but not much longer,...hopefully get this thing on tonight before the snow hits :thumbup:


----------



## Tom M

superseal said:


> Just need to plumb up from the wheel well and I can start mounting.


How do you know the level before you plumb that leg? :laughing:

Congrats on the new ride, beautiful job restoring your storage equipment.


----------



## FramingPro

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal

Tom M said:


> How do you know the level before you plumb that leg? :laughing:
> 
> Congrats on the new ride, beautiful job restoring your storage equipment.


I was wondering why that bracket looked so crooked after I was done :laughing: Chit...it really is crooked


----------



## FramingPro

superseal said:


> I was wondering why that bracket looked so crooked after I was done :laughing: Chit...it really is crooked


should sqaured off the bed, not leveled :whistling


----------



## superseal

My father in laws condition took a turn for the worse on Saturday when he suffered a series of mini stokes which left him unable to see in one eye and serious distortion in the other eye. We moved him from the local community hospital to Jefferson in the city in hopes for better treatment as his case has turned critical - really sucks seeing him suffering with not much hope. Just last night he told me, he knows he's dying and was trying to ask for forgiveness and trying to say goodbye. I told him, "I'll have none of it so save it for another time, you ain't going nowhere."

Needless to say, I balled my eyes out after we left him and my wife is a real mess, can't even function at his point. 

Sure hope the Docs at Jeff pull him through this mess and live up to the great name they honor. 

Prayers sent to you Ron, you can do this...


----------



## superseal

So in between juggling work, the wife and a bunch of crying, I do remain focused on getting this truck work ready and stocked. 

Alarm guy is coming shortly to pin the boxes, doors and glass sensors. Probably gonna add the windows auto closing feature I had in the dodge as I really got use to it. May even add remote start depending on how much he's gonna whack me in the end 

Second box is on and the truck is finally starting to look like my old one, only new again :clap:


----------



## superseal

So I bought a new vise which mounts on top of the toolbox that matches my old one exactly - No need to drill new holes :clap: Can't believe I found that...also comin' up is the bed walls and steel sheet I use to transport wet concrete and such. The walls will be hinged so the top leaf folds down and allows access to the side bins they create. 

Let the PT lumber set one more day while I train her to be flat and I'll hope for the best 

Hmmm... wondering when I'm gonna dump my first load of concrete in here :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Looking real good Super. My thoughts go out to your family.


----------



## Tom M

Yeah my thoughts for you and your family. Sorry to hear about your worries. We face alot of challenges being self employed that the average Joe dont. Our heads need to be in and on the job at all times or money is lost and accidents happens. Take a deep breath and stay focused so you dont harm yourself. I hope the whole thing stabilizes.


----------



## superseal

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words...

Spent most of the day at the hospital since we both took off a few days for a planned birthday vacation for the wife which we canceled :sad: No matter, we'll do it another time when things settle down.

Ron's condition is now beginning to show the effects from the mini strokes he suffered last weekend in terms of altered eyesight and speech. His main threats still include liver and kidney abnormalities which need to be biopsied and clotting which is causing the mini-strokes. Just less than a month ago, he was feeling fine and working regularly. Now, doctors have prepared us for the worse and likelihood of a lengthly hospital stay.

The jaunt into the city is a real pain now that he's out of our local hospital which is right around the corner from us. Free parking or we practically could walk over to see him. Now, it's a longer drive down the highway into the big city packed with people, crime, one way streets and outrageously expensive parking 

Even though I've done my fair share of work in the city,...I hate it. I married a country girl and she hates it even worse. Regardless of how we feel, they do have the best hospitals and thats what we're here for. Nuff said about that so back to the truck...

The old piece of sheet steel I carried in the dodge needed to be cleaned up before I decided if I wanted to keep it. The sheet was placed in the bed on top of a sheet of 1/2 CDX when the dodge was new 16 years ago and hasn't been moved since. The bottom had some scaling and rust, but wasn't bad overall. I believe it's a piece of 10 or 12 ga. cold rolled and was well worth the 100 bucks I paid for it. 

Needless to say, it's the best surface to shovel off of and sweep and chit don't go flying around in the bed like with a slippery bed liner. Plus, you can really beat the crap out of it and not touch your truck. 

It weighs at least a buck fifty so me and a bud lifted it on the truck tonight after I back primed it in rusty metal primer. 

Also pinned down the bed liner along the tailgate seam with 3/16 rivets
dipped in grease to stop the corrosion from swiss cheesing my chassis ... Lil' rustoleum on top, never even see them :whistling

Next is the PT hinged sidewalls am I'm ready for mud :thumbup:


----------



## Tom M

I like that idea of riveting the liner down..good call.


----------



## dkillianjr

Looking great superseal! I can't wait to see the pics of the first load of concrete in her!:laughing: 

Sorry to hear about whats going on, my thoughts and prayers are with you guys!


Dave


----------



## superseal

Tom M said:


> I like that idea of riveting the liner down..good call.


My nephew uses a liner only and I've been on him to do it. Dang thing raises up like 4" in direct sun and then you get chit caught under it.


----------



## superseal

Just fiddled around on one of the walls today while I waited for some paint to dry. Simple little system here which works well for me so same as it ever was once again. 

Once the PT really dries out, I'll shoot a bead of polyurethane around the perimeter and sink some eye bolts along the top to secure cargo.

The side bins make great, fairly dry space for ladder shims, caulk guns, moldings and anything skinny less than 8ft. Heck,...My umbrellas live in there during the summer months 

This ain't finish carpentry folks, so don't ridicule my hinge mortise - wet PT and dull chisels makes for a unhappy camper,...where the hell is my sharp set at anyway  Oh ya, buried with the rest of my chit :laughing:

Can't wait to get some organization back :thumbup:


----------



## TxElectrician

If you take the same pride in your customer's projects that you do your truck, you work for some mighty happy folks.:thumbsup: You've got it looking good.

Sorry about your father-in-law. Hope he is able to come around.


----------



## superseal

I'll put another hinge on the end as soon as I grab some extras and flush cut the interior bolt and cap it so I don't bang up my hands later on.

I mortised along the bed brackets this time around to close small gap at the box level for when I'm dumping sand and such in the truck - I pulled about 150lbs of dirt debris out of the last one as I got lazy cleaning it out. This should seal most of it off and prevent that type of future build-up I would surmise.

Getting too dark out here, I'm going in and mess around on CT :thumbup:


----------



## Diamond D.

It may not be finish carpentry, but, that's some mighty fine looking, straight grained, knot free PT ya got there. How much digging did you have to do, to find that?

Great looking fit-out, carry on.

Meanwhile, thoughts and prayers to you and yours.

D.


----------



## Cole82

superseal said:


> I'll put another hinge on the end as soon as I grab some extras and flush cut the interior bolt and cap it so I don't bang up my hands later on.
> 
> I mortised along the bed brackets this time around to close small gap at the box level for when I'm dumping sand and such in the truck - I pulled about 150lbs of dirt debris out of the last one as I got lazy cleaning it out. This should seal most of it off and prevent that type of future build-up I would surmise.
> 
> Getting too dark out here, I'm going in and mess around on CT :thumbup:


I didn't understand what was going on with the side boards and hinges at first. Those pictures explained it all. Very neat idea I have never seen that done before.

Cole


----------



## superseal

Picked up more hinges today on my journey and set forth to finish the side bins. Found my router bits so screw the dull chisels,...that's too much work 

It was so nice out today I really didn't feel like workin'...however did get a little more done, so that's a good thing. 

Bins are in, Nickel plate clamps on the rear end stay and I'll train the front till she's dry. If you want to get in the bin, just remove clamp and fold her down. Also bolted down the vise with waterproof washers which really worked out well. No blacksmith vise here folks - just something little I can use once in a while. Still have more to do with the rock guard which protects the first 15" of cab roof from loader dumps and I'll make a new 1/2 roof which slides on the angle iron mounted at the top of the boxes - that simply comes on and off the truck as needed and offers added protection from the elements. 

Before long I'll have my old gig back :thumbup:


----------



## FGCC

rselectric1 said:


> My daughter calls my white van "The Marshmallow"
> 
> Funny how us guys get so attached to our vehicles. I'm guilty of it too.
> 
> Women don't seem to get it.


No they don't; they will never understand!


----------



## superseal

Yea, try not to laugh at my lil' vise,...Just need and extra hand once in awhile and this size works well. Light weight, cheap and gets the job done. I do have grandpa hanging around in the shop if I really do need a vise, so this is just my travlin' sidekick I suppose :whistling

My old one was black, but the same design like I mentioned. Suckers will sit out in the rain and snow for 16 years before they seize up I'll bet


----------



## superseal

Some savvy eyed folks may realize I can no longer carry 4x8 sheets laying flat :no: Don't bother me much as with this system there are 3 different ways of doing so,...On edge and roped, one wall leaf down on an angle or both leafs down and on top. The latter two might require some center support depending on how many sheets or what your carrying. 


I normally just stand them up and rope them in unless I'm packed up with ladders.

Hey, tomorrow's supposed to be like 70 deg :blink: Golf anyone :thumbup:


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

superseal said:


> I wish the ass would sag a bit - damn near need a step ladder to get up the tailgate still.
> 
> Still haven't thrown a ton or two on her so I'll keep you posted on that one.


That's why I got the ford with a tailgate step! I'm 5'7" so I need a ladder for just about everything.


----------



## dkillianjr

Theres a ton of room in that back area, with the seat out! Damn I wish I would have bought an extended cab!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## joeslob

I'm guessing there's a little more road noise with the seat back out of the cab. Might be a good idea to add some sort of noise barrier/insulation to the back wall before installing a tool rack.


----------



## superseal

joeslob said:


> I'm guessing there's a little more road noise with the seat back out of the cab. Might be a good idea to add some sort of noise barrier/insulation to the back wall before installing a tool rack.


I did take her for a ride today too see if road noise was an issue and it is a little louder in the cab. Not bad really, but you can hear a difference. 

This did cross my mind whilst removing it, so it's not a surprise. I will take your advice and try to damper it down a bit prior to whatever i end up doing back there.

Was a little surprised to see what appears to be baffled duct openings on the back wall. Is that for potentially heating the bed area in certain apps? Never seen that before.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I think that vent is to allow air flow through the cab. Similar to a cold air return in a house in order to push heated air in you need to let the cold air out.


----------



## r4r&r

My guess just pressure relief for shutting doors. It creates alot of pressure in the cab of a vehicle when the last door is shut.


----------



## superseal

Just got off the SD forum and that's what others have said. Looks like I'll have to leave some airflow access in that case. 

Being new, the doors are tough enough already,...got to really shut them or they hang open.


----------



## superseal

AirdrieHandyman said:


> I think that vent is to allow air flow through the cab. Similar to a cold air return in a house in order to push heated air in you need to let the cold air out.


Or,...when shutting doors, Hvac - like you said and airbag deployment  I don't wanna try that last one out that's for sure :laughing:


----------



## Diamond D.

superseal said:


> Just got off the SD forum and that's what others have said. Looks like I'll have to leave some airflow access in that case.


I was going to mention that and the sound deadening/insulation last night, but was too tired. 
Glad to see others are following close and there to keep you on track.



> Being new, the doors are tough enough already,...got to really shut them or they hang open.


Try not forget that when the windows or door are open.
I'm constantly cursing myself. 

D.


----------



## mnjconstruction

Im excited to see whats gonna happen in that back seat!


----------



## oldfrt

Looks good,great to see all the old boxes and racks brought
back for another round of abuse,instead of buying new.


I'd like to know how you got the back of that rear seat out.
I tried everything short of a crowbar to get it loose.

You might want to replace that plastic tailgate protector,
when you start pushing/pulling stuff out of the bed,they tend to
break off.
My first one blew off on the road somewhere,the second 
one broke off and is now glued on because the plastic tabs
that snap it to the metal broke off.
Looking for something metal now that can be bolted on.
If you can find a way to seal the back side to keep it from
getting hooked when unloading,it would last longer.

What I did in my rear seat was build a platform for each side
that has a drawer opening out toward the door opening.
Great place to store small items and you can get at them
without moving anything around.
They're not too high and all the bigger tools sit on top.
All the expensive tools are easily locked up with the push of a 
button.


----------



## superseal

oldfrt said:


> Looks good,great to see all the old boxes and racks brought
> back for another round of abuse,instead of buying new.
> 
> 
> *I'd like to know how you got the back of that rear seat out.*I tried everything short of a crowbar to get it loose.
> 
> *You might want to replace that plastic tailgate protector,* when you start pushing/pulling stuff out of the bed,they tend to
> break off.
> My first one blew off on the road somewhere,the second
> one broke off and is now glued on because the plastic tabs
> that snap it to the metal broke off.
> Looking for something metal now that can be bolted on.
> If you can find a way to seal the back side to keep it from
> getting hooked when unloading,it would last longer.
> 
> *What I did* in my rear seat was build a platform for each side
> that has a drawer opening out toward the door opening.
> Great place to store small items and you can get at them
> without moving anything around.
> They're not too high and all the bigger tools sit on top.
> All the expensive tools are easily locked up with the push of a
> button.


Three release clips - gotta come down on them front the top with a screwdriver (flat) and push straight down to release - actually very easy once you find them. Locations are as follows,...one dead center and one each side, just to the outer edge of the headrest, approx. 6" down from top of seat.

Funny you should mention tailgate cover,...I hate the one that came with the bed liner. The dodge one was a much smoother and easy to sweep. Plus, it wrapped over the top for a much better fit. I've been eying up a smooth stainless cover, but it's close to 2 bills. Still waiting to pull the trigger on that one.

Pics please,...I like the idea and could use more details.


----------



## superseal

I'm not sure how I left it with you guys regarding the alarm system installation. The dodge had a aftermarket system professionally installed which pinned the boxes, set door triggers, shock sensors, etc...The windows even rolled up when I set it. 

Anyway, didn't think the truck came with one,... But it did, so I talked to my salesman who put me in touch with their factory guy  After several conversation with this chap, I discovered lots of potential holes in the system he wanted to do. Apparently, he wasn't even confident he could do it correctly as he was complaining about wiring diagrams not being right, factory limitations and so forth and then finally admitted he hasn't done a system like this in two years. Wouldn't have shock sensors, window control,... none of it. 

After that disappointment, I went to two local certified installers, one of which did my dodge 16 years ago (great job), never a problem and another small business owner who's certified to get their opinions and quotes.

Gotta say, forget the factory install after talking to these guys. I'm leaning toward using the guy I used before since I was quite happy with his work and his wall is adorned in trophies, certifications and magazine articles praising his business. I asked him if he's done many 2012's SD and he just laughed and said,..."probably between 400 and 500." I got a kick out of that and told him I'd be in touch. 

Anyway, looks like I'm sold on the Clifford system with remote start, windows mods and box pinning. It will require an additional remote to be carried which the Ford didn't, but I''ll get more layers of security and convenience so I think it's worth it. 

Comes with a lifetime transferable warranty, soldered connections, and guaranteed satisfaction in regards to any factory service disputes regarding warranty issues. I'm really anal in picking people who work for me as I do most things myself,... it's a miserable life I live I'm telling ya :laughing:

I'll keep ya posted...


----------



## Tom M

I too was thinking of removing my 1/2 seat and leaving the long one or the opposite.
I dont think I want to loose the option of a seat in the back. I figuired I would need to make a flat platform to bridge the shape of the floor and seat hardeware. Then I could either make a custom draw set up or buy one of the van type case you mentioned. 

Looks like you will beat me to it so keep sharing 
Thanks


----------



## oldfrt

superseal said:


> Pics please,...I like the idea and could use more details.


 Built a drawer for each side,left about 6" between the back sides for
larger cans of nails so the wouldn't tip over.
A lot of the seldom needed fasteners are in small cans and easily
findable.
I use one drawer for fasteners,and one for small tools.
Having two different boxes makes it easier for removal for clean ups.
All the cased tools stack nicely on top and I don't have to dig through
everything to find the smaller items.
Right now 4'level and folding T-square sit under the rear seat back.
The only thing in my side boxes are cords,hoses,caulks and tie downs.....
all the cheaper tools that,if I forget to lock the boxes,won't break the
bank.


----------



## superseal

I like that idea Old Fart - exactly what I envisioned when you described it...Been looking for something pre-made that i could use in some truck accessory catalogs and online, but haven't decided yet - maybe I'll just make my own like you did and save some money. 

Thanks for your follow up :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal

You guys will get a kick out of this,... a friend tells me the other day he seen my old truck at a local used car dealer. I said, "no way, where at?"

He tells me where, so I venture over to see it myself,...gotta be kiddin' I'm thinkin', it is it, son of a ditch, It ain't the last night I'll see her apparently. 

I'll try to get some better shots next time I drive by, but it definitely is old Betsy.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

You should inquire about buying it

When they tell you the price say dam he only have me x for it act like al bundy that would be funnier yet


----------



## Cole82

I traded in an f150 they gave me 2750 for it 2 weeks later they had an asking price of 6000. From how much they came down on the truck I bought I bet they sold it for 5000.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You are having a high tech security system installed and I almost never take the keys out of my ignition.


----------



## superseal

Ready for part 2 yet :laughing:

Got the truck back today,...took 2 days to fix and I think it looks pretty good. This is however something i didn't notice when I dropped the truck off, that I notice now.

Passenger side Headlight shroud has something on, or in it, can't quite really tell. It almost looks like condensation, but it ain't. Tried wiping it off, no go... I haven't the foggiest clue :001_huh:

Seems as though I would have noticed this before so I 'll mention to the shop tomorrow. 

Almost looks like a chemical burn or something inside the lens - dust maybe???but they look like sealed lenses. 

Oh well, going back to the dealer shortly anyway for it's first oil change, tire rotation and multipoint check-up,...I'll tell them to take a look at it and see what's up if the auto body place can't figure it out.

Man I hate new trucks - always looking for chit wrong 

As far as the lens, zoom the last pic and see if you can see what I'm talking about,...cloudy haze? goes along the whole top of the lens...other side is fine.


----------



## dkillianjr

Hmm, I wonder if the auto body place got some kind of chemical on the plastic. I have used a couple metal prep cleaners that seem like they would do that to plastic. 


But on a side note, my 09 F250 lenses fog up from time to time and sometimes have condensation on the insides of them. They have since ot was new. 


Dave


----------



## txgencon

flashheatingand said:


> Wondering what you are going to name the new ride. Funny, I thought my wife and I were the only ones who named our vehicles. Our neighbor has a 5year old who couldn't fathom the idea of giving cars a name.


We name ours primarily based on color.

"Pearl" is my wife's pearl white Honda Accord

"Verde" is my green Buick Enclave

"BYT" (Pronounced like "byte") is my big yellow one ton cutaway

"Bucket" is my bucket truck (doesn't follow color convention)

"Blue" is my blue "farm" truck.


----------



## VinylHanger

Looks like they armouralled the lens.

I had a '74 Highboy with huge tool boxes a 390 GT motor and dual rears on it. We called it Big Red. It was orange.


----------



## superseal

Stopped by the local Ford dealer the other day and ordered a hood deflector and mud flaps. Weather has been too ****ty and cold to to install the deflector, but I did manage to install the flaps. 

Another topic at hand is rustproofing,...Even though I had the dealer applied undercoating at purchase, I knew I'd be under there touching up spots and such this Spring in attempts to jump on any corrosion before it starts. 

Given this, I researched some products and scoured the forums for advise and lots of people recommended Fluid Film lubricant. 

I had never even heard of this product until last week and now it's my new best friend. 

Gets reapplied once or twice a year to the under carriage and stops all rust. I purchased a gallon kit with sprayer, flex extension wand, an extra bottle and some additional spray cans. Kit also comes with sheet metal plugs for when your done drilling doors/tailgates and tough to reach body panels.

So far I'm just fiddling around brushing it on so I don't make a mess and it looks pretty good. As soon as we warm up, I'll get out there and try out the sprayer.

Please tell me I'm not the only one that crawls around looking for rust on a new truck :laughing:


----------



## Diamond D.

I can see it now, next you'll be laying concrete on that stone area where you park, so you can roll around under there on your creeper with a spray bottle and tooth brush. :laughing:

I can't wait to see her after her first load of concrete.

Personally, I'm not that concerned with rust, it's a fact of life where we live.
I'm satisfied with just keeping her clean and salt free.

After all, it is a work truck.

But, from the looks of things, you're planning on taking this one to your grave... :blink:

So, if you have the extra time to dote on her, then by all means enjoy your love affair, I know you'll make it a lasting relationship.

Carry on and good luck,
D.

P.S. I mean all that in the nicest way. :thumbup:


----------



## superseal

I know,...I really need to get a life don't I :laughing:

Wifey thinks I'm gonna wash the paint right off...

I just tell her to chut up and go pocketbook shopping or something would ya :whistling...can't you see I'm trying to work here :bangin:

And yes, since I bought the premium ESP 84 mo bumper to bumper plan, I do plan on keeping her for the long haul as I usually do.

Snowing up your way D?... comin' down pretty good here at the moment.

Trucks gonna need a warm bath after this one I guess :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

Between babying that damn truck and posting pics on CT when do you have time to work? :whistling


----------



## superseal

Inner10 said:


> Between babying that damn truck and posting pics on CT when do you have time to work? :whistling




How dare you talk about my truck that way,...I haven't even named her yet :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

We may have the same drill but when it comes to trucks I buy new and treat like crap. :laughing:


----------



## superseal

I know, too funny :laughing: Looks like the honeymoon is almost over in terms of workin' her hard. Season is kicking off to a good start shortly - still weather permitting of course :whistling, but busy non the less. 

I did put a nasty scratch in the rear door panel the other whilst fumbling with a stick of 1/2" copper pipe if it makes you feel any better :laughing:

That definitely left a mark 

Thruth is,...she ain't christened til she gets her first bath in concrete. Once that's done, I'll probably name her Sandy or something


----------



## Inner10

superseal said:


> I know, too funny :laughing: Looks like the honeymoon is almost over in terms of workin' her hard. Season is kicking off to a good start shortly - still weather permitting of course :whistling, but busy non the less.
> 
> I did put a nasty scratch in the rear door panel the other whilst fumbling with a stick of 1/2" copper pipe if it makes you feel any better :laughing:
> 
> That definitely left a mark
> 
> Thruth is,...she ain't christened til she gets her first bath in concrete. Once that's done, I'll probably name her Sandy or something


Ah yes I forgot masons get all winter to relax and play around with trucks lol


----------



## Diamond D.

I would like to take this opportunity to group thank posts #167 through #172 for ripping my sides right open. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Ouch!

Thanks guys, made my day,
D.


----------



## superseal

Inner10 said:


> We may have the *same drill* but when it comes to trucks I buy new and treat like crap. :laughing:


Hey, who says I don't treat that drill like crap :laughing:

My hammer gear is finally just about fried on that beast btw...only took like 25 years or so :blink: 

Anyway, it still throws mud silly. And... it'll knock you out just as fast! :cursing:


----------



## superseal

Wow, what a friggin' beautiful day!

Feels like 70 with no wind, bright sun and all...actually around 60 degs. but who counting :whistling

Spring is upon us it seems as it's been damp a chippy around here lately, but today it's here :thumbup1:

Think I'll go stick my hood deflector on and see how that thing looks...

Lists for $86.95 from Ford, guy at the parts desk let me have it for $69.00.

Two 3M protection film pads, two screw type metal fasteners clamped over the hood lip, 3M sticky tape along the front seam and six rubber bumpers stuck to the hood :blink:

Wonder if these things actually even work,...probably jinxed myself in a broken windshield


----------



## VinylHanger

I have one on mine. I think it keeps the washer fluid from hitting the windshield. I like my old chevy's flat style better.

I got the first new ding in my new to me truck. Wasn't even me. Some jackwad did it and I just noticed it.


----------



## Tom M

Looks good Super. One of the first things I put on my truck when I bought was a bug shield and window vent shades. They dress it up nice.

Did you ever build any storage in the back cab?


----------



## superseal

Tom M said:


> Looks good Super. One of the first things I put on my truck when I bought was a bug shield and window vent shades. They dress it up nice.
> 
> Did you ever build any storage in the back cab?


Right now still using those husky tupperware tubs from chepo back there and still garnering ideas. Now that the weather is warming up, I should be working on it soon.


----------



## gillisonconstru

superseal said:


> Right now still using those husky tupperware tubs from chepo back there and still garnering ideas. Now that the weather is warming up, I should be working on it soon.


I am gonna be doing the same thing can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## superseal

Couldn't stand the tailgate cover which came with the bed liner, but I installed it anyway to get me through the winter.

Snagged a DeeZee diamond plate cover over the weekend on EBay and it shipped in today... $98 clams is better than the 200 I saw it listed back in Dec. so I jumped on it. 

Anyway, the Duraliner style that came with BL didn't wrap over the top like this one and had screws holes that would collect dirt and chit...would not be easy to broom clean :no:

The new one provides two factory mounting holes at the top corners and relies on 3M sticky stuff along the bottom. I disregarded the sticky tape install since I greased the hell out of the tailgate before I installed it. Just left the backing on the tape and 3/16 rivets finish it off. 

Pretty nice fit it is :thumbup:

Also picked up a new fire extinguisher at the local place all the nozzle nuts go to re-fill their tanks. They tagged a new 2.5 lb MB250B Badger and it's really a nice little unit for $40.00. Cheapest I could find it elsewhere was in the mid $50's so I may go back and see him for more.

Just used some factory holes to mount it temporarily in the back seat until I figure out what i'm doing back there...


----------



## superseal

Ah,... let's see,...which one of these holes can I use...:laughing:

There we go,...looks good :whistling

I always figure to install this thing near me... just in case I have to put myself out in hurry :laughing:

On a more serious note,...God forbid :blink:


----------



## dkillianjr

I like that tailgate cover! Its nice it goes over the factory plastic piece. My plastic piece is just sitting on there, all of the little clips that pop into the steel broke off real quick. Every time I close the tailgate Ive gotten into the habit of pushing it back on :laughing:


How far does it come out on the top of the tailgate?




Dave


----------



## superseal

dkillianjr said:


> I like that tailgate cover! Its nice it goes over the factory plastic piece. My plastic piece is just sitting on there, all of the little clips that pop into the steel broke off real quick. Every time I close the tailgate Ive gotten into the habit of pushing it back on :laughing:
> 
> 
> *How far does it come out on the top of the tailgate?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


See if this pic helps...it's pretty good fit...I'm thinkin' of shooting some black silicone along this bead at the top to seal off the joint.


----------



## dkillianjr

Thanks superseal, that is a real nice fit! That may be just what I am looking for. I like the silicone idea, it would make a nice seal and sorta finish it off nice.


Dave


----------



## superseal

Here's the link if u need it...

I'm also thinking of trying out 3M clear bra on the exterior of the tailgate - I've never done it before but i'm watching some YT videos on installation and it's looks like pretty good stuff. 

Just have to order a piece big enough to do the tailgate which looks like close to 80 bucks and pray I know how to do wall paper :laughing:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk..._nkw=DeeZee+tailgate+cover&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Some clear bra for those interested...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk....l1311.R1.TR2.TRC1&_nkw=3m+clear+bra&_sacat=0


----------



## dkillianjr

Thanks super, 

Thats the deezee brand one too! 


That clear bra looks like good stuff, originally thought about doing something like that to mine. But before I could, I tripped while loading my brake in the truck and you can guess what happened to the tailgate:laughing:

Take your time when putting it on, I know what you mean:laughing:. That stuff reminds me of the time I tried to do window tint myself:laughing: 




Dave


----------



## superseal

This stuff definitely rocks - no pun intended :jester: it should really help when the gravel, sand and concrete gets dumped in the back.

I remember the first time the backhoe missed at bit with a load of 3/4" stone on the Dodge...instant sandblastification to the belly of my tailgate :laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA7yCujMCNk


----------



## dkillianjr

I can picuture what the tailgate looked like:laughing: I can't wait to see a pic of the first load you have in this thing!

They make it look so easy in that video!


Dave


----------



## gillisonconstru

superseal said:


> Couldn't stand the tailgate cover which came with the bed liner, but I installed it anyway to get me through the winter.
> 
> Snagged a DeeZee diamond plate cover over the weekend on EBay and it shipped in today... $98 clams is better than the 200 I saw it listed back in Dec. so I jumped on it.
> 
> Anyway, the Duraliner style that came with BL didn't wrap over the top like this one and had screws holes that would collect dirt and chit...would not be easy to broom clean :no:
> 
> The new one provides two factory mounting holes at the top corners and relies on 3M sticky stuff along the bottom. I disregarded the sticky tape install since I greased the hell out of the tailgate before I installed it. Just left the backing on the tape and 3/16 rivets finish it off.
> 
> Pretty nice fit it is :thumbup:
> 
> Also picked up a new fire extinguisher at the local place all the nozzle nuts go to re-fill their tanks. They tagged a new 2.5 lb MB250B Badger and it's really a nice little unit for $40.00. Cheapest I could find it elsewhere was in the mid $50's so I may go back and see him for more.
> 
> Just used some factory holes to mount it temporarily in the back seat until I figure out what i'm doing back there...


I like your bins in the back....


----------



## superseal

So my old truck had this half roof system in place which I could utilize extra storage when needed and keep buckets of hand tools and such dry when storms roll through. 

Simple little system of angle iron, plywood and a couple 2 x 3's.

I left the angle short on the front side so i can tip the roof up for full access or lower it to provide cover. 

The old one lasted the entire time I had the dodge and simply gets pinned into the angle iron with a long bolt to secure. 

The old one didn't fit anymore with the new set up and it was starting to wear out anyway so I figured with April showers upon us, It'll be a good thing to get one built. 

I'll paint it white to finish things off and I'll be sure to get some good use out of it.


----------



## brickhook

SS, you have a great looking truck! Mine looked like that one time....until I drove it to work! :laughing:....But your truck is very nice looking, and I like all the work you've done to it, alot of good ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal

Weekend weather has been spot on with sunshine and warmer temps...perfect time to get some paint on 

Roof is made of 3/4 ply and 2x3 runners - paint job consists of oil primer with top coat, MAB semigloss, seashore latex. First coat of latex, I broadcast blasting sand into the wet coating and let it dry.

Two more coats and she's ready for service...


----------



## superseal

I didn't apply traction to the paint on the first roof I built for the Dodge and one year whilst clearing snow, I slipped pretty good and bashed my dome...not really, but you get the hint.

For about .25 cents worth of pure silica #1 you get abrasion resistance and quite a bit of grip with very little effort. 

Excuse me while I load up for tomorrow :whistling


----------



## overanalyze

superseal said:


> I didn't apply traction to the paint on the first roof I built for the Dodge and one year whilst clearing snow, I slipped pretty good and bashed my dome...not really, but you get the hint.
> 
> For about .25 cents worth of pure silica #1 you get abrasion resistance and quite a bit of grip with very little effort.
> 
> Excuse me while I load up for tomorrow :whistling


Glad to see ya load up for work! Seems all you do is pimp out that sweet truck...lol!


----------



## joe dirt

Old pic I dug up,, no damage to the F350.
Kid in the Honda was on his cell phone, I was stopped at the lights.
Joe Dirt


----------



## wazez

superseal;1737153
So far I'm just fiddling around brushing it on so I don't make a mess and it looks pretty good. As soon as we warm up said:


> Did you try the sprayer yet? ...thinkin bout getting some of that also.


----------



## superseal

joe dirt said:


> Old pic I dug up,, no damage to the F350.
> Kid in the Honda was on his cell phone, I was stopped at the lights.
> Joe Dirt


Holy crap, no damage to the 350? I like how he embossed his hood with your bumper :laughing:


----------



## superseal

wazez said:


> Did you try the sprayer yet? ...thinkin bout getting some of that also.


You won't regret it...BTW, yes, I whipped out the sprayer and practically used a gallon for the whole truck. Worked really well and will be easy to re-do when necessary. 

Dropped the spare and got behind that real well, sloshed it up under the fender wells, the backsides of the bumpers, sprayed just about everything but the brake pads, rotors and exhaust system.

Super easy to apply, doesn't drip and make a mess, environmentally friendly, non toxic and safe to use. Plus, it's probably the best lubricant for rusted parts, tools and anything else that doesn't need to squeak or corrode.


----------



## wazez

superseal said:


> You won't regret it...BTW, yes, I whipped out the sprayer and practically used a gallon for the whole truck. Worked really well and will be easy to re-do when necessary.
> 
> Dropped the spare and got behind that real well, sloshed it up under the fender wells, the backsides of the bumpers, sprayed just about everything but the brake pads, rotors and exhaust system.
> 
> Super easy to apply, doesn't drip and make a mess, environmentally friendly, non toxic and safe to use. Plus, it's probably the best lubricant for rusted parts, tools and anything else that doesn't need to squeak or corrode.


I stopped in at the John Deere dealer yesterday and bought an aresol can of it to experiment with.
They dont have sprayers so I am considering buying a sprayer for it. Seems a little pricey though...$38 @ gallon although its more online from what I've seen.


----------



## superseal

That's about right with cost...maybe try to catch a package deal online with a sprayer to make it worthwhile.

Moving on to my next little upgrade would be my center console lid,...Came with a fabric covering and since i'm pretty messy with my peanut butter and jelly lunches  it had to go.

Anyway, coming from a family business rooted in custom leather work, my job was to remove it and deliver it to my brother for a re-skinning in leather. Tony does some of the finest custom leather accessories known to man and I kid you not. His cycle seats and saddle bags are to die for and when he made custom guitar straps for band Lynyrd Skynyrd, they befriended him for years to come!

Never forget back in 03 when he took me to see them in Holmdel, NJ...30th anniversary tour with comped backstage passes, VIP all access and two, dead center, front row tickets for the show. I was on the tour bus with the band, walking all around backstage, gave us a free signed guitar, (which my brother ended up with :laughing all kinds of other free stuff like Jim Beam lighters, key chains, signed confederate flags, the whole bit...My brother presented them some Guitar straps and they wore them that night.

Anyway, meeting Johnny Van Zant, Gary Rossington, Billy Powell, Michael Cartellone, Hugie and Ricky was cool as hell for sure. After they encored with Freebird, Hugie comes over, high fives me and hands me the pick that just jammed the last twenty minutes,... one of the best Southern Rock songs in history :blink: Billy Powell (Pianist), after the show gave me on of his personal picks - never knew he played guitar :laughing: and I got a bunch of drumsticks from Michael C

Was even better when the DVD came out and they were using his guitar straps in the show.

Back on topic  I told him I want something simple,...maybe some black, soft textured cowhide with a center strip of say...embossed, black, snakeskin cowhide :laughing: hey, maybe while your at it, can you add some accent piping along the stitch lines :clap:

Here's a shot of Huey's strap - python skin "freebird"

RIP Huey and Billy,... I'll never forget that night :thumbsup:


----------



## donerightwyo

That's the best post I've read in a while. Cool story:thumbup:


----------



## superseal

Yea man, that was super cool for sure...wouldn't even believe the amount of women that wanted this small pick that night :whistling :blink:

Damn groupies! :laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo

superseal said:


> Yea man, that was super cool for sure...wouldn't even believe the amount of women that wanted this small pick that night :whistling :blink:
> 
> Damn groupies! :laughing:


You got hooked up good:thumbup: Super cool:thumbsup: Groupies are sweet:laughing:


----------



## superseal

A pet peeve of mine with this new truck has always been the gap between the tailgate and the bed. 

With the tailgate up, there's a small crevice at the bottom seam which will allow loose, small items, such as drill bits, nail, screws etc...to slip on by and out of the truck. 

With the tailgate down, the gap is very large...small hand tools easily slip on through and go beneath the truck or hang up in the trailer hitch or wiring harnesses 

To add insult to injury, Ford supplies three large holes at the bottom of the tailgate in addition to drainage holes which will easily collect dirt, sand, stone and concrete or whatever else falls between the slot. 

The dodge was perfection in this dept...nice tight fit, proper drainage that didn't get in the way and when up or down, nothing ever fell through the seam in the tailgate.

Knowing this was going to bug the chit out of me for eternity, I had to come up with a solution....something simple but effective and still allow me to remove the tailgate when needed. 

Initially I was thinking a piece of rubber to bridge the gap, but couldn't figure out how to do it??? 

Another brainstorm came last week whilst watching the guys change out a conveyor belt at the concrete plant... light bulbs went off in my head and the scrap material I acquired cured my ill :clap:

Basically ended up jamming 1/4" reinforced rubber conveyor belt material under my steel bed plate and just let the rest hang over. 

Been trying it out about a week now and have gotten used to it real quick. No more dropping stuff through the slot and it's laying nice and flat. When the tailgate goes up,...very little resistance and it stands on it's own. Drop it back down, flat as a pancacke :whistling

Damn that was a good idea... still have to see how it acts in the winter months


----------



## sy85

joe dirt said:


> Old pic I dug up,, no damage to the F350.
> Kid in the Honda was on his cell phone, I was stopped at the lights.
> Joe Dirt


That looks 100% like the Volvo that rear ended me at a red light. She accepted fault, claimed her foot got stuck on the accelerator or something (rolls eyes), but my truck got the last laugh. Minor scuffing on my class 5 hitch, her Volvo looked like that civic 

In other news, I just found out the upper half of my front bumper is plastic chrome, the bottom half is steel... Go figure. Way to cut corners Chevy...


----------



## superseal

donerightwyo said:


> You got hooked up good:thumbup: Super cool:thumbsup: Groupies are sweet:laughing:


Those were the days for sure...soon after the Skynyrd tour, Huey Thomasson re-joined the Outlaws (founding member) and once again made sure we all had front row, all access passes when they came to town.

Check out the strap my brother gave him that night :thumbup: 

Of course the wifey came this time to protect me from the groupies and the last shot is Huey and my oldest brother Tony.

Huey passed on September 9th. 2007 and I'll forget it was my brother Tony who called me at work to break the news before the news media even had it... RIP Huey - a true outlaw.

Can't wait to see my new console cover!


----------



## Inner10

The rubber bridge on the tailgate its a great idea, I found a 18" sds bit hanging through mine recently.


----------



## superseal

Inner10 said:


> The rubber bridge on the tailgate its a great idea, I found a 18" sds bit hanging through mine recently.


Imagine losing that in the windshield behind you at 75mph


----------



## superseal

While working hard today, I get a text from my brother Tony,..."can you stop over?"  I knew this could mean only one thing,...My console cover is done! :thumbup:

It's been one week since I've been lidless on my console, but I've been getting by with a moving blanket so all is good.

If you remember, my old console cover was fabric and I'm a sloppy dude 

Leather is always better, so leather it is...We talked briefly on design and I picked the materials. 

He wanted to remove the existing fabric and add better padding before he did it and I wasn't complaining...The factory padding was bonded to the fabric and was only 1/8" thick so improvement is welcome.

Settled on something simple... 6 once premium black cowhide with embossed snakeskin cowhide center stripe. I did request metallic nylon piping on both sides of the stripe, but he hemmed them in instead,...said it necessary due to thickness concerns when snapping the back panel on.

Irregardless of the fact, it's just what I wanted...durable, easy to clean and super comfy!

You da man Tony! :thumbsup: maybe I'll have ya do my seats next


----------



## dkillianjr

Thats one pimped out truck super! :laughing: Now thats custom!


Dave


----------



## Inner10

superseal said:


> Imagine losing that in the windshield behind you at 75mph


I know, I had nightmares about having to pay $100 bucks to replace that Hilti quad cutter bit!


----------



## Big Shoe

A lot of stuff falls into the gap on my tailgate too. And it disappears into the Twilight Zone.

I'm going to look for some material like you used. Thanks for the idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal

Now that I've had a chance to try out that 1/4" rubber tailgate bridging for awhile I gotta say i will never go without it again.

No more lost tools; all the dirt, sand and gravel is staying clear of the gap; It's much easier keeping things clean including chit getting into the tailgate drainage holes, wiring harnesses and every other nook and cranny associated with the area.

It has also proven to be quite durable and easy to maintain. Also going to come in handy for my latest rear view camera upgrade that's scheduled to be installed June 12th :clap:


----------



## superseal

Yep, so I finally decided on treating myself to a little audio/video upgrade from the same company who did my alarm system and window modules.

The head unit I chose is Pioneer's 2013 flagship AVIC-Z150BH http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/GPS-Navigation and like I said, it's scheduled to be professionally installed next Wednesday along with the back-up camera feature.

No doubt, I should get a lot of loving out of this unit,...can't wait to tell the wifey how much i spent  :no:


----------



## Diamond D.

What, ya movin' into that truck?

Wifey finally kicked your  out, eh? :laughing::laughing:

D.


----------



## superseal

Diamond D. said:


> What, ya movin' into that truck?
> 
> Wifey finally kicked your  out, eh? :laughing::laughing:
> 
> D.


She won't even know it didn't come with the truck new :whistling

But, if she finds out, yes, I'll be living in it :laughing:


----------



## superseal

So today was the day I had to part with my wheels again for a few hours whilst the installers beat the crap out of my wallet 

The short amount of time I was fiddling with it, I'm very happy with the results...That HD radio feature kicks serious azz even on stock speakers and the nav and rear view camera is definitely going to get some good use. The CD player sounds absolutely stunning :blink: and it'll take DVD's and SD cards.

Got the new Iphone 5 on an upgrade just last night so I'm all bluetoothed in with my contacts and Itunes.

Man, i'm turning into a total techno geek


----------



## txgencon

superseal said:


> So today was the day I had to part with my wheels again for a few hours whilst the installers beat the crap out of my wallet
> 
> The short amount of time I was fiddling with it, I'm very happy with the results...That HD radio feature kicks serious azz even on stock speakers and the nav and rear view camera is definitely going to get some good use. The CD player sounds absolutely stunning :blink: and it'll take DVD's and SD cards.
> 
> Got the new Iphone 5 on an upgrade just last night so I'm all bluetoothed in with my contacts and Itunes.
> 
> Man, i'm turning into a total techno geek


I thought the thing even had a webcam before I realized that you had a Febreeze air freshener on that vent in the pic.


----------



## superseal

txgencon said:


> I thought the thing even had a webcam before I realized that you had a Febreeze air freshener on that vent in the pic.


:laughing::laughing: I can get pretty stinky at work :blush:


----------



## skillman

superseal said:


> So today was the day I had to part with my wheels again for a few hours whilst the installers beat the crap out of my wallet
> 
> The short amount of time I was fiddling with it, I'm very happy with the results...That HD radio feature kicks serious azz even on stock speakers and the nav and rear view camera is definitely going to get some good use. The CD player sounds absolutely stunning :blink: and it'll take DVD's and SD cards.
> 
> Got the new Iphone 5 on an upgrade just last night so I'm all bluetoothed in with my contacts and Itunes.
> 
> Man, i'm turning into a total techno geek


What did you pay for it . Did it equal if you got that package in new truck . And even broken down in payments .


----------

